# Hymer 644G 240 volt supply problem



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

Im currently on tour in Scotland and the weather is awful. Unfortunately my wife has blown the 240 volt hook up supply after swithching on a 2-3 kw heater that she brought from home. No amount of re setting the trips that are situated in the wardrobe will rectify the problem. This happened in the same van some years ago and a friend of mine solved the problem by re newing a glass 2 amp fuse in the transformer/rectifier (blue box). For the life of me I cant remember where the fuse was and how he got to it. I have the self same fuses and am wondering if there are any tech minded personns out there who can help me. If not then we will have to continue the holiday without 240v hook ups despite having paid for a pitch with this facility. Help me plaese !!!!   

The problem isnt with the site hook up trip fuses but with the transformer/rectifier situated in a compartment on the passenger side.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

You've probably tripped the breaker in the bollard outside. Where in Scotland are you?


Bob


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi longdistancerunner
On my 544 the 'box' is under the 'floor' of the locker next to the window drivers side (entrance door on passengers side) The 'floor' lifts up
Hopes this helps 
Steve


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, 

In my van the module is in the same place as Steve describes. 

But the Schaudt module doesn't have any fuse I am aware of that would cause your problem. It's only mains function is the charger, all the other fuses are for 12V circuits. 

Normally, when you go over a certain AC current either your own mains switch trips or the one on the site bollard. Since you mention it is neither of those causing the problem (you have double checked?), I have no useful suggestions. 

Do get back to us when you have solved it, cause I am quite intrigued.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

pieterv said:


> Hi,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


No I don't think he's checked the bollard. Can't see it in his post anyway.


----------



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

First nthing I c hecked was the trips on the bollard. Theyn hadnt even tripped


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Doh! It took me all this time to read your last line in your first post.


Where are you pitched?


Your RCD (main switch) may look ok but try switching it fully off then on again


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I think there is a fuse inside the mains connector which plugs in to the Schaudt charger. It's an IEC connector - similar to the ones used on electric kettles etc - located on the top of the charger unit.

Alan


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

As far as I am aware the mains sockets are not supplied through the Shaudt box. There is mains going to the box to operate the charger; it is not a control/fuse box for mains.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, This is interesting as I had the same problem in my Hymer 6 months ago.
As with you the connection kept tripping at the supply and it did not matter what I did it kept happening.

The problem was solved by a very kind fellow traveller who came to my assistance by going to the junction box and disconnecting every wire and then reconnecting them 1 by 1 until we came to the offending connection.

It happened to be the battery charger and once that was taped up and put out of the way solved the problem.

As I am not technically minded especially with regard to electriciy it is not something I would have attempted myself but just a thought.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, This is interesting as I had the same problem in my Hymer 6 months ago.
As with you the connection kept tripping at the supply and it did not matter what I did it kept happening.

The problem was solved by a very kind fellow traveller who came to my assistance by going to the junction box and disconnecting every wire and then reconnecting them 1 by 1 until we came to the offending connection.

It happened to be the battery charger and once that was taped up and put out of the way solved the problem.

As I am not technically minded especially with regard to electriciy it is not something I would have attempted myself but just a thought.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

electroblok should be under front drivers seat, removal of seat and dismantling of 'blue box' presume you are up north as weather in sw is great today.

simon

btw are the batteries charging or is it just the sockets, what about fridge?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

longdistancerunner said:


> Im currently on tour in Scotland and the weather is awful. Unfortunately my wife has blown the 240 volt hook up supply after swithching on a 2-3 kw heater that she brought from home. No amount of re setting the trips that are situated in the wardrobe will rectify the problem. This happened in the same van some years ago and a friend of mine solved the problem by re newing a glass 2 amp fuse in the transformer/rectifier (blue box). For the life of me I cant remember where the fuse was and how he got to it. I have the self same fuses and am wondering if there are any tech minded personns out there who can help me. If not then we will have to continue the holiday without 240v hook ups despite having paid for a pitch with this facility. Help me plaese !!!!
> 
> The problem isnt with the site hook up trip fuses but with the transformer/rectifier situated in a compartment on the passenger side.


Hi there,
I hope that this is not ruining your touring holiday.

When our 240v trips in the wardrobe, I just switch it on again. (up position), after disconnecting the item that tripped it.

If the batteries are not charging, and the Schaudt rectifier is not warm and making a gentle humming noise, then it is sometimes the little glass surge fuse inside the unit that has blown. Others are right in saying that the Schaudt unit does not regulate the 240v sockets.

Is there power coming from your outlet on the bollard? If yes, is there power coming into the RCD on the MH? If yes, the trip on the RCD should operate when you press the test button. If no, then I would suspect either the bollard or the hook up lead /connections.

I wish you well with the fault.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

Many thanks to the gentleman who at long last made reference to the small glass surge fuse in the Schaudt rectifier. This as far as Im aware is a 2 amp fuse. The question remains now how to get at this fuse. I recently took all the connections off the rectifier and lifted it out. I was unsure then what to do as I didnt want to remove the screws holding it together if this wasnt where the fuse was positioned. Would the kind gentleman in question inform me as to the location of the fuse and how to access it.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

longdistancerunner said:


> Many thanks to the gentleman who at long last made reference to the small glass surge fuse in the Schaudt rectifier. This as far as Im aware is a 2 amp fuse. The question remains now how to get at this fuse. I recently took all the connections off the rectifier and lifted it out. I was unsure then what to do as I didnt want to remove the screws holding it together if this wasnt where the fuse was positioned. Would the kind gentleman in question inform me as to the location of the fuse and how to access it.


Hi there,

There are four torx/allen type screws (can't quite remember) which hold the blue plastic casing together. Having isolated the power supply first, undo them, and gently split the casing, which will reveal all the electrical gubbins.
At the mains input socket, there sits the small surge fuse close by, which hopefully is the answer to your problem. Others have reported that this fuse has blown, as have any replacements that they have fitted, and the unit has needed further professional attention.
I was lucky in that one replacement solved my problems, and I now have two spares.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> longdistancerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks to the gentleman who at long last made reference to the small glass surge fuse in the Schaudt rectifier. This as far as Im aware is a 2 amp fuse. The question remains now how to get at this fuse. I recently took all the connections off the rectifier and lifted it out. I was unsure then what to do as I didnt want to remove the screws holding it together if this wasnt where the fuse was positioned. Would the kind gentleman in question inform me as to the location of the fuse and how to access it.
> ...


Replace it with the correct type of anti surge fuse as a standard Fast blow fuse will blow easier


----------



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Jock

Many thanks for all the good info! Today I checked out the fuse and for good measure changed it despite the original looking ok. Im considering calling in the pros now and dissapointingly having to part with my money. Thats always a sad thing to do but I want to get to the bottom of the matter and it looks as if Im gonna have to go down that route.


----------

